# I Need Help with Weird Problem Nissan 94 gxe



## nissnoob (Mar 17, 2010)

Ok this is freaking weird and I cant find the solution My Nissan wont start unless I mess with the shifter is an automatic and I have to put in in neutral and slam it to park and then turn the key on and it will start or sometimes when is on park i have to kindda push it forward and turn the key on is weird 'cuse sometimes it just starts without hesitation. any suggestions will be appreciated


----------



## Faja (Aug 31, 2009)

Sounds like your neutral safety switch needs readjusting.


----------



## nissnoob (Mar 17, 2010)

Thank for your reply I will check that today and will post the results


----------



## internetautomart (Mar 8, 2004)

it's actually the shifter linkage bushing under the car that is shot. $6 part 20 minute replacement


----------



## nissnoob (Mar 17, 2010)

I just order the bushing will replace it tomorrow. will post results asap.


----------



## nissnoob (Mar 17, 2010)

I just installed the shifting linkage bushing while this help with the shifting ( i no longer have to go to 2 and then D to drive ) it didn't not solve the original problem. I still have to play with the shifter while it is on N so it will start I think the problem is with the linkage itself is not making a good contact. I will check further and post the results


----------

